
Managing Organizational Forgetting - Jtsummers
https://sloanreview.mit.edu/article/managing-organizational-forgetting/
======
Jtsummers
I came across this while trying to find a term to describe a phenomenon I've
witnessed for years but had only recently set about studying and discussing
with others. In particular, I'm more interested in the accidental forgetting
of knowledge.

Management, for instance, believes engineering know-how is stored in the
organization (or acquired in school), but when a round of layoffs or
retirements occur and the people are later replaced, a great deal of knowledge
is gone. But the absence isn't discovered until a new project or a sustainment
effort is initiated and the new team fails (but their failure may not be
discovered until much later).

